# this is a crime to do to a nice looking heater



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

This one is a beauty done by a do it yourselfer 




http://www.terrylove.com/forums/index.php?attachments/image-jpeg.32469/


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't install Rheem. Is that their new color or is that a HD Rheem?


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

That's the color, maybe a home cheapo install though.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

What's the wire at the bottom doing? Looks like it 2' long and isn't connected to anything


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Is it an ambient temperature probe? Moisture detector? Is that the Rheem hybrid?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I have no idea what I'm looking at.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

the wire hanging off the bottom is a water sensor that is supposed
to let you know you have a leak....

I think this one is from Rheem not from its HD outlet...

It looks like a good unit .......but the plumbing abortion that has 
been done to it is what impressed me...

Looks like the guy installed a vaccuum breaker on top of the unit
I dont know why in a garage......


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I know-you think that relief valve was there already and dude put it back in the same spot? How many of us change tanks and leave stuff like this because they won't pay for it. I know I'm guilty. I'll admit I point things out but you can't make them fix-revent-replace-meet code or even care if "it was like that when I moved in"


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

KoleckeINC said:


> I know-you think that relief valve was there already and dude put it back in the same spot? How many of us change tanks and leave stuff like this because they won't pay for it. I know I'm guilty. I'll admit I point things out but you can't make them fix-revent-replace-meet code or even care if "it was like that when I moved in"


I will almost always cut out and remove anything that doesn't look right. I don't have to uncharge either because it's already built into my pricing.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

I would have put the heater on blocks and cleaned it up as well. Would have taken much more time.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

Wouldn't have taken much more time.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

I love hacks, they sure do somethings that make me laugh....


----------

